# Wie heißt meine Pflanze?



## Zuckerschniss (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Frühjahr eine Pflanze ausgesät, pikiert, hochgepäppelt und in meine einjähriges Beet gesetzt - und jetzt blüht sie, sieht einfach toll aus - und ich weiß nicht mehr, wie sie heißt. Kann mir jemand helfen ????

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Hi Ellen, 

das sieht aus wie eine Malvenart


----------



## 1686christine (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Hallo

ist eine Malvenart, weiß, nicht genau welche, für __ Eibisch(Hibiscus) ist sie in der
Mitte zu dunkel.

Aber es gibt so viele Malvensorten von __ Stockrosen zu....., da kann man 
ja den Überblick verlieren

Lieben Gruss Christine


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Hallo,

ich bin ja nun nicht der Pflanzenexperte, aber seid ihr euch wirklich so sicher, dass das eine Malvenart ist? Ich hab selbst nur ein paar Hibiscus im Garten (alle diegleiche Sorte) und hab jetzt auch ein bisschen google-Bilder angesehen, von __ Malven, __ Stockrosen etc. Aber der Stempel (also, das Dings mit dem Blütenstaub in der Mitte) schaut bei den Malven irgendwie anders aus, als bei dem Bild hier 

wobei, die Blätter schauen schon wieder so aus wie bei meinem Hibiscus. Na, wird schon sowas sein, jedenfalls eine hübsche Pflanze


----------



## Zuckerschniss (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Hallo zusammen

Also, ne Malve ist es sicher nicht, die Blätter sind gezackt. Meine __ Malven haben eher runde Blätter. Ich hab diese hier sogar im Blumenkasten auf der Fensterbank, da sind sie nicht so groß geworden. Die anderen (im Beet)  sind ca. 80-100 cm hoch.


----------



## Kuni99 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Hallo,

das ist eine Stundenblume (_Hibiscus trionum_).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Hallo Kai,

vielen Dank für Deine Info. Volltreffer! 
Den Samen hatte ich vom Samentausch der GdS. Stark gefährdete Pflanze sagt G....le. Und ich hab reichlich Samen geerntet für nächstes Jahr. Falls also jemand Interesse hat... ich verschicke gern ein Tütchen voll.


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Also doch ne Malve


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt meine Pflanze?*

Hallo Christine,

da haste Recht. Hibiscus ist eine Unterart der Familie der Malvengewächse. Hab ich auch nicht gewußt. Danke nochmal an alle.


----------

